# Merry Christmas 2013!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


----------



## Steve (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, all.  I hope it's a terrific one for everyone.


----------

